# Real life



## ihitokage

こにちは、
real life わにほんごでなんといいますか？
I know there might be different words depending on the context. I want to translate the title of my video on Youtube

I hope it's OK to send it, no spam I just want to show you what I mean to help you understand:
Evolution of Sharingan: Uchiha Sasuke - REAL LIFE

So how would you say this "real life" or "live action" in Japanese? I am making such videos with special effects like turning the anime in real life but I am not sure which words would be the best choice. I came across 実生活 which I am afraid is way too literal. Another might be 特撮 but that seems not to be the right choice either. 

どうぞよろしくおねがいします


[Mod note: No audio or video files or links may be inserted without prior moderator approval.
]


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> 特撮 but that seems not to be the right choice either.


You're right. I don't think this is what you're looking for..it means (special) visual effect.


> 実生活 which I am afraid is way too literal.


You're right.  It sounds like "my daily life" a bit. If I were you, I'd say リアルライフ. But I'm not sure very much yet.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> You're right. I don't think this is what you're looking for..it means (special) visual effect.
> 
> You're right.  It sounds like "my daily life" a bit. If I were you, I'd say リアルライフ. But I'm not sure very much yet.



そうですか
ありがとう

Do you use リアルライフ in Japanese normally? Like would people know what it means? 
About 特撮, it actually is a visual effect but I am not sure if it describes the type of the videos well. It contains the special effects but I wanted to express that it is not anime but real life.


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> Do you use リアルライフ in Japanese normally? Like would people know what it means?


Yes. People know what it means. It's okay and would be better for a video title.


> it describes the type of the videos well.


In this meaning, you're right. You know, 特撮 is a method/technique. You used 特撮 in the video. Is it good for a title? For example, if you ihitokage says to me frequency "Watch my video 「特撮」!", I imagine that the video is a collection of special visual effect scenes.



> but I wanted to express that it is not anime but real life.


Then 実写？

Don't forget your choice is important. If you want to name it "特撮", that's okay.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> Yes. People know what it means. It's okay and would be better for a video title.
> 
> In this meaning, you're right. You know, 特撮 is a method/technique. You used 特撮 in the video. Is it good for a title? For example, if you ihitokage says to me frequency "Watch my video 「特撮」!", I imagine that the video is a collection of special visual effect scenes.
> 
> 
> Then 実写？
> 
> Don't forget your choice is important. If you want to name it "特撮", that's okay.



実写 is a live film in general right? 
I like the  リアルライフ. Maybe I'll use both:  リアルライフ (特撮)


----------



## frequency

実写
Oh okay.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> 実写
> Oh okay.



ありがとう
Hmm I see now, so you have this 実写 specially for live adaptations of anime?
邪魔してすみません


----------



## frequency

You're welcome and no problem.
Yes, you are right about the point. We have anime Naruto. If we say Naruto 実写版, it's a movie in which real human actors play their roles.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> You're welcome and no problem.
> Yes, you are right about the point. We have anime Naruto. If we say Naruto 実写版, it's a movie in which real human actors play their roles.
> View attachment 21650



ほんとにありがとうございます


----------

